# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Problem me shtimin e kartes ne Paypal? ja pse mund e ndoth

## driniluka

Paypal është një shërbim që është bërë i domosdoshëm për ata që bëjnë blerje ose dërgesa parash online (në rrjetë). Fakti që jeni duke e lexuar këtë artikull tregon se keni informacione se, çfarë është PayPal dhe për çfarë shërben, gjithsesi për ata që nuk e dinë mund të lexojnë Çfarë është PayPal, si funksion. Le të ngelemi tek zgjidhja e problemit. Këtu duam të referojmë se arsyeja se përse PayPal refuzon kartën e bankës suaj varet në probleme me PayPal dhe probleme me bankën. Le të referojmë si fillim problemet që kanë lidhje me PayPal, pastaj do të referojmë disa probleme që kanë lidhje me bankën.

Probleme me PayPal.

Tani le të përqendrohemi tek problemi që hasni në PayPal gjatë shtimit së kartës bankare. Një nga arsyet se përse PayPal refuzon kartën e bankës është debiti i parave që keni në llogari. Duhet të njihni se është e nevojshme të keni para në bankë kur shtoni kartën në PayPal. Paypal në momentin që shtoni kartë tërheq deri në 2 euro ose dollarë nga karta. Këtu duam të theksojmë se ato para të kthehen përsëri në llogarinë bankare. Këtë e bënë për arsye sigurie, që para se të bëni blerje me atë kartë, PayPal sigurohet se ajo kartë ju përket juve.

Pasi PayPal bënë tërheqjen e kësaj shume, ju kërkon të vendosni pas disa ditësh një kod me 4 numra që shfaqet në transaksionin që ka bërë PayPal. Vetëm kur keni kryer edhe këtë hapë mund të përdorni lirisht llogarinë e PayPal dhe kartën tuaj. Prandaj një arsye e refuzimit të kartës në PayPal është se ndoshta nuk keni para në kartë (bankë).

Shteti nga është lëshuar karta

Një arsye e dytë ndoshta është lloj i kartës që përdorni. Për shembull, nga disa informacione që kemi, PayPal nga Shqipëria nuk pranon kartat e debit MasterCard, lexoni gjithashtu cafe eshte karta e kreditit dhe çfarë eshte karta e debitit. Nga kartat që japin bankat shqiptare PayPal pranon vetëm Visa Electron, të paktën me këtë lloj karte nuk kemi patur probleme.


Një tjetër arsye mund të jetë vendi nga i cili është lëshuar karta me vendin që keni hapur ju llogarinë e PayPal. Nëse jetoni në Kosovë dhe kartën e keni marrë në një bankë shqiptare, ka shumë mundësi që PayPal nuk do e pranoi kartën por do e refuzoi. Pra, duhet që edhe banka edhe karta të jenë i atij shteti ku është hapur llogaria. Këto janë disa probleme nga ana e PayPal, tani le të referojmë disa probleme nga ana e bankës suaj.

Probleme me bankën

Disa probleme mund të qëndrojnë me bankën tuaj. Një nga arsyet më të rëndomta ka të bëjë me llojin e kartës suaj. Bankat shqiptare, nuk e dimë arsyen, japin karta të cilat nuk lejojnë transaksione online. Ose për arsye sigurie e kanë të çaktivizuar mundësinë për ta përdorur për blerjet online. Dhe kur ju e lidhni me PayPal banka refuzon tërheqjen e shumës për verifikim. Prandaj, kur të merrni nga banka një kartë kërkoni që të përdoret edhe për blerje online dhe përdorim jashtë Shqipërisë. Tani cila bankë është më e mira për kartë debiti nuk mund ta themi me siguri. Tani pak a shumë të gjitha bankat kanë të njëjtat kushte dhe të njëjta komisione për transaksion.


Përfundimi! Para se të shtoni një kartë në PayPal, sigurohuni të keni më shumë se 2 dollarë, euro apo 200 Lekë të reja në banë para se të shtoni kartën në PayPal. Duhet të përdorni në kartë të pranueshme nga PayPal. Dhe duhet që banka juaj të mos kushtëzoi përdorimin e kartës për blerjet online. Nëse i plotësoni këto kritere nuk do të keni më problem me shtimin e kartës në PayPal. /Tech Al.

Burimi: Problem me shtimin e kartes ne Paypal

----------

*Neteorm* (28-09-2020)

----------


## joiekellum

e kam provuar me kete por nuk kthehen.Ka ndonje mynyre tjeter???
mapquest directions

----------

